# Determining (appx) age of a BUR system



## capitalroofer (Apr 16, 2015)

How you guys go about determining the useful life remaining for BUR systems. I know it will vary by state/region.

We have a client that asked for an overall assessment and wondering how much longer the roof may last. I do not have any permit history on the property.

Metal deck, 1.5 lightweight, 4-ply. 2' parapet walls are smooth sfc cap sheet showing pretty severe wear. Building was constructed in 1976


----------



## briguyis1 (Nov 20, 2015)

The general rule of thumb is 5 years per ply. If it is a 3 ply system, then expect 15 years...assuming it's installed correctly.


----------

